# Oil or Trans fluid leak



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Anyone have something similar happen? I can't find anywhere except this area covered in the fluid. I had cardboard under it and it's dark and black on my hand. Seems like oil to me.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have not seen anything like that on mine, but if I did, I would clean everything off the best I could and constantly look for a leak. It will show itself. It looks like some of it is being blown around so it makes it difficult to see where.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I have not seen anything like that on mine, but if I did, I would clean everything off the best I could and constantly look for a leak. It will show itself. It looks like some of it is being blown around so it makes it difficult to see where.


I'm going to call the dealership tomorrow. Figured I'd ask for suggestions. They will probably just put dye in and tell me to come back.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm thinking trans fluid.....coming from above though.....your photo just shows where it is ending up. Pay particular attention to the trans cooler lines at the tube to hose connection.

Rob


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Robby said:


> I'm thinking trans fluid.....coming from above though.....your photo just shows where it is ending up. Pay particular attention to the trans cooler lines at the tube to hose connection.
> 
> Rob


I think it is trans fluid too. The oil is still full. Not too sure where you're telling me to look lol. I can say for sure there are no leaks from what I can see above. Going to jack it up later and look everywhere underneath. Seems to only leak while driving.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

There is a transmission cooler built into the radiator side tank.
There are two lines, aluminum at the trans and radiator connections, with rubber hoses connecting each end of the aluminum tubes for vibration control.
It is not uncommon to find leakage at the hose/tube coupling as the hoses age and harden.

Usually can be seen from under the hood, drivers side, straight down from the battery and almost touching the front crossmember.

Rob


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Mine has been damp like that for a year or so. Not gotten any worse. Not to the point of dripping like yours is though. It is going to be tranny fluid. I'm waiting on mine to get worse before I do anything just yet.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Robby said:


> There is a transmission cooler built into the radiator side tank.
> There are two lines, aluminum at the trans and radiator connections, with rubber hoses connecting each end of the aluminum tubes for vibration control.
> It is not uncommon to find leakage at the hose/tube coupling as the hoses age and harden.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I went ahead and looked and there's no wetniss near them. However, I was able to jack up the car and crawl under there and from what I can tell it's leaking from the transmission case half seal.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I had a leak in the same area and I thought it was transmission fluid but it ended up being my water outlet was leaking where it bolted onto the head.


----------



## Lurker1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Mine, '12 Eco, has been in the shop about 6 times within a Year, with oil suddenly leaking at various spots. The last time, is was tranny fluid, as Robbie stated.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Lurker1 said:


> Mine, '12 Eco, has been in the shop about 6 times within a Year, with oil suddenly leaking at various spots. The last time, is was tranny fluid, as Robbie stated.


I am at 81k miles and in roughly the past 10k miles I have had 3 oil leaks (valve cover, oil pan gasket, and camshaft), 3 coolants leaks (cracked tank, water outlet, and return hose tip broke up in the water out), leak from a PCV hose, and a leak from the right axle seal. 

I figure at this mileage I am bound to see a few issues and leaks. Even if I wasn't under warranty much of it is cheap seals I could do myself if I had to.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

This is everything since I bought the vehicle in late 2014. Everything has happened in the last 10k miles. Before that the vehicle had no issues besides an ECM reprogram recall.

12/19/2016 (77,252 MI)
- Positive Crankcase Ventilation Hose/Pipe/Tube Replacement
- Water Pump Replacement
- Front Wheel Drive Shaft Seal Replacement - Right Side
- Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve Replacement
11/25/2016 (70,338 MI)
- Water Outlet Replacement
06/30/2016 (68,831 MI)
- Crankshaft Front Oil Seal Replacement
- Oil Pan Replacement


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

That's all the work the dealership did. I also replaced the coolant tank and return hose myself due to leaks.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Diagnostics are in! Torque converter? seal. Will be ready tomorrow.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

wasney said:


> Diagnostics are in! Torque converter? seal. Will be ready tomorrow.


Rare failure but a few have been reported. Powertrain claim......good news.

Rob


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Robby said:


> wasney said:
> 
> 
> > Diagnostics are in! Torque converter? seal. Will be ready tomorrow.
> ...


When he told me I looked it up and it seemed pretty rare. I was surprised but happy it's covered. Lol


----------

